# Vise handle - pretty proud seller



## BGHansen (Apr 14, 2021)

If you are looking for a speedy handle for a vise (albeit, 14 mm hex instead of 3/4"), here's one for you!!!









						2 position handle for 5" CNC Tormach vise  | eBay
					

High speed and 2 position vise handle 14mm for Tormach CNC 5" vise.



					www.ebay.com
				




"Only" $232.90 unless you buy 2, then "only" $209.61 each.  Free shipping!







Bruce


p.s.  I think it's actually an error in the current listing.  Out of grins and giggles I checked the seller's feedback.  Low and behold, there was feedback for a handle!  Here's the feedback:







Note the price of $32.90, not $232.90.  At $32.90 it's a pretty good deal considering the work on just what appears to be a stainless steel handle.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 14, 2021)

It is nice to support people that make things on their equipment at home.

Could also likely contact through eBay and have him make a different size then post up the ad.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 14, 2021)

At that price I'm gonna start making handles.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 14, 2021)

I wonder if he ups the price when he is out of stock? That way he does not have to remove the listing. Once he has made some more then he can just adjust the price back down. I think Shars does that.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 14, 2021)

The correct price is $32.90 per the seller.
He did sell out so upping the price to avoid taking down the listing is likely what's going on.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Apr 14, 2021)

Interesting, this device was shown on Abom79 and it was being made by a company that he visited. It is the episode where he shoots with them on their property before a BBQ.
Don't remember the name, but don't remember it being Factory Links


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 14, 2021)

This is the signature from the seller.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Apr 14, 2021)

These are the ones I was thinking of. They are from Edge Technology and 1/3 less than the price of the Ebay seller.









						2 Position Vise Handle 56-000, 57-000, 50-000
					

The 2 Position Vise Handle by Edge Technology is a great alternative to the standard handle that comes with most vises. Our handle is smaller, faster and much more ergonomic. It provides the correct amount of leverage for clamping most work pieces. It also has a thumb knob that allows the handle...




					www.edgetechnologyproducts.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 14, 2021)

Seems like the Edge prices have gone down. Or maybe my memory is lousy...


----------



## jeffkash (Apr 14, 2021)

I went to a Tormach open house / training session a few years ago. The course that I took was on the 440 mill. The project we made was that vise handle. We got a usb stick with the Fusion 360 file on it. I still have the handle but it doesn't fit my current vise.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Apr 14, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Seems like the Edge prices have gone down. Or maybe my memory is lousy...


David,
I was going to tell you something but I forgot.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 14, 2021)

WOW! When I had a batch of 5" vise handles made, even with anodizing I was selling them here for only $25-$30 ea (I forget exactly, but I wasn't profiting off of them). I should have charged more, way more!




DavidR8 said:


> Seems like the Edge prices have gone down. Or maybe my memory is lousy...



They've pretty much always been that price from what I remember. I think you are thinking of the new GMT ones.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 15, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Seems like the Edge prices have gone down. Or maybe my memory is lousy...



The prices are probably accurate if they're made out of "Military Grade Aluminum Billet" or "Aircraft Grade Aluminum Billet".  Anything bade from either of these materials is easily worth 10 times the same product made out of 6061  or 7075 non-billet aluminum.


----------



## jeffkash (Apr 15, 2021)

As a novice to machining and materials, I had to look up "military" and "aircraft" grade aluminum.


----------



## hman (Apr 15, 2021)

Kinda reiterating what @projectnut said ...

Both "military grade aluminum" and "aircraft grade aluminum" are highly technical terms that translate to "Bring a lot of money."


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Apr 17, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> It is nice to *support people that make things on their equipment *at home.
> 
> Could also likely contact through eBay and have him make a different size then post up the ad.


*They'd better. .* .


----------

